# Cool albino buck killed in michigan



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2014...ng-michigan-hunter-harvests-rare-albino-buck/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully they mount the head at least. I saw a full body white in NY. It was gorgeous.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

The report said they were doing a full body mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rbthntr said:


> The report said they were doing a full body mount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thanks, I didn't see that in the article.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting! Congrats to the young man and his Dad! Dirt and disease to those making the death threats! Yet, we all know that the "environmental" folk are all peaceful souls, don't we? Gird your loins ladies and gents, that is what is facing you! Some of them would sooner kill you than kill any animal! OK, end of political rant lest I violate the all holy TOS!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Many say that killing an albino deer will give you bad jew jew. I would kill one in a heartbeat. Congrats to the kid. Awesome deer!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I congratulate him on his harvest, happy for him, but personally I would not pull the trigger.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I congratulate him on his harvest, happy for him, but personally I would not pull the trigger.


I knew when I saw that posted on Yahoo it was going to get ugly quick. It's a conundrum, I don't fault the young man for doing it. It's one of those if I don't do it someone else probably will. I know there have been other threads regarding albino harvests, many different sides. There was one taken south of Mansfield that got heated as well, many had enjoyed watching the animal for years. Hard to believe if he's been hunted that long, that he survived this long.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had multiple opportunities to take a piebald, about 50% white, 6 point during the gun season many years ago and I elected to let him walk each time. I have never seen him before or since those few days just prior to and during the first 4 days of that gun season. I am pretty confident that someone nearby probably killed him.

I don't fault anyone in any way for shooting what ever they want during the deer seasons, in fact I congratulate them on their harvest, no matter what sex or color the deer is.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That deer has dollar signs written all over it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess im like most others that have posted on this thread. congrats to the kid for being able to make the shot. the only faults I can see is it wasn't me that got the deer. I would have shot it in a new York minute. I would also love to get a buck with drop tines.
sherman


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am just outside Jackson, MI they have a deer zoo on I-94 on the East side of Town that raises albino whitetail deer. most any given time when I drive by there are 8-10 bucks walking around the yard of the facility, you can buy one and have your own hunt.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

What I find truly amazing is that you have a snow white deer killed with an arrow and not one speck of blood showing anywhere on the white deer. They must have called makeup for the pictures. Nice deer though and great job young man but I surely am confused by how clean it is.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

There was an article I read on this that said the kid has been feeling like a rock star at school with local and social media blowing up about it. Tons of extreme opinions both good and bad. Some cultures believe that they are sacred beasts with mystical powers. But you and I both know that only applies to unicorns.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

FAB said:


> What I find truly amazing is that you have a snow white deer killed with an arrow and not one speck of blood showing anywhere on the white deer. They must have called makeup for the pictures. Nice deer though and great job young man but I surely am confused by how clean it is.


The lack of any blood showing does make you wonder, doesn't it? I know they clean the deer up on the TV shows (heaven forbid some blood is showing because of the anti hunters) before they roll the camera at the kill site, but those are normal colored deer. This thing is bright white. Odd to be sure. 

As for the full body mount .... does anyone remember the full body mount albino 6 point that they used to have at the Ravenna Arsenal years ago? I wonder if it's still there (doubtful would be my guess). At the time word was that hunters were instructed to NOT shoot it, but someone did. The story being told said the hunter that shot it, had some kind of charges brought against him, and that they confiscated the deer. 

Anyhow ..... pretty cool deer. Looks a little thin, and judging by the rack it looks to be pretty old. Nice deer though.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If the only pic of this deer is the one shown in this post, how does anyone know if there is blood on the other side? Arrows bounce and reflect and the exit wound may be on top or the belly if there is an exit wound at all.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FAB said:


> What I find truly amazing is that you have a snow white deer killed with an arrow and not one speck of blood showing anywhere on the white deer. They must have called makeup for the pictures. Nice deer though and great job young man but I surely am confused by how clean it is.


I thought the same thing about a white deer with no blood. but I just figured it was cleaned up for the picture or the entry wound was somewhere out of sight and no exit wound. congrats to the kid, it is a nice deer.
sherman


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Many say that killing an albino deer will give you bad jew jew. I would kill one in a heartbeat. Congrats to the kid. Awesome deer!


got that right!
good looking animal too, the last couple of albino's didn't look quite "right" if ya know what I mean. 
kid might as well take up tiger juggling now


----------

